# low profile boots



## jtchompy (Feb 6, 2009)

im in the market for some boots that will let me ride a narrower board, i know about the salomon f boots, but i was wondering if there are other options.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

If you're borderline between a wide and narrow board some of the Burton boots with their Shrinkage Technology will help. The boot's footprint is a size smaller than normal.


----------



## mwl001 (Apr 16, 2010)

F22 FTW. If you can find them!


----------



## jtchompy (Feb 6, 2009)

yah i heard they are nice boots, just want to have different companies to choose from cause of the different fits, and walk into the store knowing what i want to try on


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Salomon and Burton are the only two companies I know of that have the low profile type boots. There might be others, so hopefully someone will chime in with that info.

BTW, +1 for F22 (the boots I ride with).


----------



## jtchompy (Feb 6, 2009)

i guess for people in the future who might read this thread, i found the deeluxe one series also is a low profile boot, by 1.5 cm's which is a lot in snowboard ww's. can't seem to find this boot anywhere online, maybe i'll have to wait for the season to start to start trying on boots.


----------



## Ballistic (Aug 31, 2009)

DC Status or Judge are lo-pro. Vanns are fat.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm pretty sure Ride is making some low profile boots as well.

My Burton SLX's are low pro.....so much so that my bindings are almost a size too big. That might be something to take in consideration if you're a borderline boot size between binding sizes.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2010)

Try to get a refund. Do not settle on boots. they are THE most important piece of gear. you will only regret it if you get some cheap no-name brand like that. Get a refund and then look into 32, Nitro, or Burton again.
Facebook Fashion layouts


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

Salomon F series, Burton ions, slx, driver x and others, and ride all have some type of footprint reduction. I was previously using f22's for a bunch of seasons before switching to the Burton slx. I wear sz 12 in sneakers but bought boots in an 11 and have a footprint of a 10. No wide boards for me anymore


----------



## Bertieman (Jan 19, 2014)

Reviving this thread. 

Can anyone suggest a type of boot that out today with reduced foot print? I have a pair of burton tyros on their last leg which got me on a 256 ww board, but I'm trying to squeeze onto a 253 ww board this season. I'll keep my eyes peeled if anyone makes suggestions. 

Thanks!


----------



## firlefranz (Jan 2, 2012)

Whats your boot size? Just curious.


----------



## Bertieman (Jan 19, 2014)

Solid 12. I tried 11.5 thirty two lashed and boa, but the .5 was still too small to downsize


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

Anyone know how footprint shrinkage actually works? Obviously the laws of physics still apply, so I'm wondering what it actually means to have a footprint 1 size smaller.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

Burton, ride, k2, and salomon i think all have reduced foot prints.


----------



## Bertieman (Jan 19, 2014)

Justin said:


> Burton, ride, k2, and salomon i think all have reduced foot prints.


You think?? I need more of a commitment than that! 

Solomons website doesn't actually specify if their boots are reduced footprint. Burtons boots do, but I don't trust those fake boa, overpriced boots, after owning a pair of em'. 

The closest store that sells all this shit from me is like 2 hours so it sucks I can't compare them.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

Salomon, you need to get the F series from them to get the reduce foot print.

Burton, has a maybe the smallest foot print however i think they have also shrunk there boots a bit in size as well. 

Ride, I am currently using a pair. They are a bit bigger than the burtons in length however they also are a bit bigger inside. My toes will get messed up in a burton 13 however a ride 13 fits well.

I found dc to have a much longer foot print then burton, vans i think is big as well. You can just compare them in store also, take 2 boots of the same size and put them next to each other.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

Ride and k2 should be the same i think, but don't hold me to that.


----------



## Bertieman (Jan 19, 2014)

Hmm alright thanks for the information.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

With boots your going to want to try several on anyway to get one that fits right. If your really that worried about it then make the drive to a shop and bring a tape measure, otherwise order several pairs from an online place with a free returns. 

From personal experience I couldn't tell a noticeable difference between burton, 32, ride, and dc as far as foot print.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Bertieman said:


> You think?? I need more of a commitment than that!
> 
> Solomons website doesn't actually specify if their boots are reduced footprint. Burtons boots do, but I don't trust those fake boa, overpriced boots, after owning a pair of em'.
> 
> The closest store that sells all this shit from me is like 2 hours so it sucks I can't compare them.


Salomon's 2.0/3.0/4.0 boots are nowhere near as reduced footprint as the F Series they replaced, fyi.
Very disappointing.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

jtg said:


> Anyone know how footprint shrinkage actually works? Obviously the laws of physics still apply, so I'm wondering what it actually means to have a footprint 1 size smaller.


I think the base is more tapered in at the bottom to give you better heel and toe angles.


----------



## 2hellnbak (Sep 21, 2012)

I have a pair of Ride Ful boots and they definitely have a low profile, and after looking at a lot of boots I think there are numerous companies offering it. The K2 boots looked like they had a pretty low profile as well. I'd go hit up a local shop and try some boots on and see what you find.


----------



## Bertieman (Jan 19, 2014)

If anyone cares- I ordered last years solomon f3.0. If they don't fit, evo outlet offers $8 return policy with shipping label.


----------



## 2hellnbak (Sep 21, 2012)

I had some Solomon Dialogues that were pretty awesome. I don't think you can go wrong with that company as long as they fit your feet.... If they don't fit I suggest you go see a real boot fitter and see what wraps around your feet properly


----------

